# Breaking a stainless Chinese frame



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is an interesting video of a guy breaking a stainless steel Terminator frame from "52dangong". I have a Terminator from fineslingshots.com that has the 52dangong brand on it. The video calls it a "bad" frame. The guy clamps the smallest part of the frame in a vice, leans on it and bends it one way and then the other way to make it break. He uses two hands and puts enough effort into the work that he gets a bit short of breath (1:45). I really doubt that a set of tubes will create the poundage of workload that he is applying to the metal. Maybe I'm missing something but it looks strong to me! I'll have to remember that if the frame tips bend over like a hockey stick then I shouldn't try to bend them back...lol.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

That looks like a real tough frame to me.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A seller of the competitor's product trying to badmouth the brand?

That looks like a perfectly reasonable ductile failure under significant strain, to me. Sudden, unforseen, catastrophic failure is what we should be worried about. Fatigue cracking or extraordinarily bad manufacture would be the cause of that.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed, seems completely safe to me. But if it snapped off violently without no indication of flex .... i would be worried.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I'll have to remember that if the frame tips bend over like a hockey stick then I shouldn't try to bend them back...lol.


You'd have other problems...like being the STRONGEST PERSON ALIVE.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The creator of that video is / was also a member of this forum.

He was pretty much shunned away due to some rather unethical and unsafe slingshot practices.

Yes, he is affiliated with another big name manufacturer.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I believe Hrawk about said all we need to know about this issue.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

even with its purposeful intent of misinformation, the break he did is flawed. its arsebackwards. no one holds it by the forks and pulls on the handle to shoot a slingshot, you hold it by the handle and the bands put stress on the forks. he shouldve set it up in the vise as if he were holding it and put stress on the forks with the strongest bands he had and then maybe also pull with a steel cable rope and a winch . the pulling on the handle adds more leverage and torque to his advantage, if done properly, the forks would have the advantage, unless they truly were non-metal, such as zinc. that fork still looks really strong, despite the attempt at trying to destroy a companys reputation for the advancement of his own.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> The creator of that video is / was also a member of this forum.
> 
> He was pretty much shunned away due to some rather unethical and unsafe slingshot practices.
> 
> Yes, he is affiliated with another big name manufacturer.


Thank you Dan, for making sure readers and viewers have enough info to see the what is going on. :read:


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

You have a huge leverage when you clamp a slingshots weakest point into a vice and grab the end of the slingshot's handle. You can easily bend a misaligned 0.60" airgun barrel by hand with this method.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Mel, long time no see!

Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks like the maker of the video is from Dumb Gunt Slingshots. I broke a fake dankung with very little effort and a pair of pliers barely exerting any force. I can't believe this idiot(the guy in the video)even posted this as proof of anything. Note that you don't see him showing a shooter that holds up to the asian moron test either though...
SF


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

He's saying that it breaks easily, and in the end, he says how bad the casting and material is. After breaking it, air gaps can be seen inside, "I'll post photos for you to see clearly" and shit.

Breaks easily? I don't think so, he put that much effort to snap it, and that's with the help of a vice and some leverage tricks. People with zero understanding of physics and metals will fall for this.

Actually, this video shows how tough and safe that slingshot is. If the steel bends without snapping, it's SAFE! I now have some confidence in China slingshots after seeing this, LMAO, it's stainless steel indeed. -_-

@Melchior, I thought you have forgotten about slingshots already. This "dannypc2phone" was in your forum years ago, he's just a businessman.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

That frame could still take any tubes after the first bend,I know I'll test my wood frames in a vise using a 10 pound hammer smash LMAO


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a friend mess up 2 of his 52 dankung by multi fork hits in by both side of the fork, I counted more than 10 hits on each catty.

I repaired them by filing deep to remove the marks and polish them with power tool then carefully inspect for a fault .










after repair, i did remove a lot material, thus the shine surface was not a " coating" or zinc stuff . these frame still i use without problem


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Just shows if you put in enough force anything will break.


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a similar frame - from china - yes they are STAINLESS but NOT STAINLESS STEEL.

They are chrome plated cast alloy, you can see the crystalline structure (big word moment :naughty: ) in the video.

I found out when i started removing sharp the edges, then i checked the advert and it said stainless, no mention of steel.

Just like others i could only see what i wanted to see.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

All Danny did in this video was to convince me that if I were in the market for that style of slingshot, the one he broke would be a good choice!

Straining to bend it all the way over and then back to break it off... and just on one fork at a time.... that's kind of what I'd like to see in a slingshot... muy forte, very STRONG!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Good point Bill. I never even thought about the fact that he was only breaking one fork at a time. I think that frame would handle tubes that are a lot stronger than I can pull.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The way I see it with this frame, if held and used properly, you're going to dislocate your thumb and finger before it even starts to bend.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

@Hrawk and Hoe: I remember Danny and his marketing techniques ....and no, I have not forgotten about slingshots. Just right now, I have some really exciting stuff in the pipeline...


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I actually get a cheap thrill and occasionally some knowledge from destruction tests (see "Noss" and his knifetests videos), but this one does not impress and not only because the tester turns out to be craven.

I don't speak any Asian languages but I couldn't shake a flashback to that close-up of Martin Short as a Big Tobacco executive being grilled by a fake Mike Wallace in the old SNL sketch.


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a cheap knockoff of a dankung (cost me. £2.50, about $1.50 US) from fleabay drew back the devastatingly weak tubes that came supplied and ping, I shoot gangster so it was the bottom fork that snapped and grazed my chin, if it had been the top fork then I would be wearing an eyepatch. 
Contacted the seller saying it was clearly not stainless steel ( as advertised) and that they were totally unsafe.
Got my money back and he/she removed the word steel from their listing, disgusting, if I don't trust a frame now I put the catapult handle in a vice and use a loop of para cord through tube holes and pull like hell, if it don't snap it I trust it ... I would also add I have never seen an eye protection disclaimer on any of the products I look at on eBay, do these sellers have liability insurance for if anything goes horribly wrong? 
Use eye protection! (And don't badger on at me to wear it because I'm an idiot)


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

This whole topic, minus the constructive posts; is nothing but BS (will that get past the censors?)

Personally I'd like around 15 seconds with the fool, and break him: and I'd need no vice nor effort with leverage to do it.

Maybe return him to his maker for an overhaul, and better engineering of character and brain.

Excuse,me angry at 6.30 am with rubbish cluttering up a great forum.

Cheers Allan


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

...srsly?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Personally I'd like around 15 seconds with the fool, and break him: and I'd need no vice nor effort with leverage to do it.
> 
> Maybe return him to his maker for an overhaul, and better engineering of character and brain.


Whoah there little fella!

Why so much hostility ?

Sure we can agree that the guy is a total douche canoe but honestly, wanting to physically harm someone, in another country, who you have never met, will never meet, over something they posted on the internet ?


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

To elaborate, has the word hell seriously been censored from that post, which I may add was used in a non-aggressive/ negative way, however name calling such as "A$$ hat" and "prick" and the ganging up on of an individual for creating a slingshot with vague similarities to another was not? And then slandering his work as unsafe with no testing being done before the comments, which could harm this individual's income (does any man deserve that in the financially crippled world we live in now?) also were allowed... Does flaming spring to mind? I would happily fit hunting capable bands on the catapult in question and merrily pull like hell with no fear of it breaking by the way. 
This was all from ONE thread and I'm certain that everyone can think of more individuals that have been chased away because they dared to disagree. 
That's my rant for now.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I appopogise Hrawk, just getting annoyed at petty marketing, by people with zero character.

Unfortunately in my life's work, many only understand being thoroughly put in their place by physical means.
As no amount of sensible dialogue gets threw their thick heads.

In addition I find such marketing to the naieve to be morally repugnant.

No offence intended to anyone, other than the jerk involved.
Who I dang well hope reads it, and thinks he may be "man" enough to take me.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Maybe return him to his maker for an overhaul, and better engineering of character and brain.


 :rofl: i found that very amusing, gave me a good giggle. i just loved the wording used. mr. allan, its okay, i like the fact that you're just being yourself, i respect that. and i know already as to which one of your emotions is speaking for you at the time of your postings. keep on being true, and don't be a false character.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Imperial.

Being a shortly, and always under estimated; works like a charm for me at least.

As the saying goes, it is not the size of the dog in the fight...it is the size of the fight in the dog that counts the most.....grin.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

If that's the kind of slingshot we're supposed to worry about...we have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Ones really to worry about are those skinny zinc sparrow legged ones,7mm 9mm and 10mm thick ones should be ok just pull on them with paracord before shooting to be on the safe side.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Repeat that test with a wooden slingshot... The one in question is plenty strong enough.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 52dangong Terminator is a solid frame. I just finished chopping the tips off the forks to give a flat-top rather than the pointed ends on the forks. Removing the material was a slow process with a grinding stone, a grinding wheel, files, emery paper and 0000 steel wool. The stainless steel is tough to work with. The final result was flat polished tips that have the same solid appearance as the rest of the frame.


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

i like that Allen had to edit his post lol some of the stuff i have posted has had to be edited about ten seconds after posting


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahh said with a huge smile.

Life as brain damaged Veteran, with very strong values regarding those who always think they always know better what is best for everyone else.
Nearly all of whom listen to NO logic or even have dialogue; prefering only to hear their own voice.

However, despite my brain issues, I am still quite logical, and even careng about most others.
Even though I have the excuse whenever I choose to use it, that frontal lobe injury patients, do not care what others think or say.

My strong opinions, and only when called for, penchant for being very highly violent.

Does get me in strife from time to time.

But that is life; and one must learn to deal with it and move forward.

The courtacy shown by members of this forum, and the moderator to put up with my occasional mistakes without even my being warned at this time.

Is just so greatly appreciated by myself, words have not yet been invented to properly express my gratitude.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry typo, meant to read moderators, as in plural.

My appologies.....


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

is dangong the same as dankung?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

studer1972 said:


> is dangong the same as dankung?


Nope but they all get slingshots from the same happy slingshot factories


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup he had to work pretty hard to break that SS .


----------

